
The iPhone Becomes a Web Server - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/the_iphone_becomes_a_web_server.php
======
pistoriusp
<http://code.google.com/p/cocoahttpserver/>

Is a lightweight HTTP server written in obj-c. A lot of projects are using it,
in fact, most "flash drive" apps use it.

------
dmpayton
Eh? I had lighttpd+Django running on my iPhone last April when I purchased it.

